# Teensy Tiny Mig Welder?



## rbwhale (Sep 15, 2008)

I came up with an idea to make chain link fence in (approximately) 1:29 scale by using 1/8" steel rod and the aluminum gutter filtering mesh. It would involve welding the rods to light gauge steel angle. However, when I pulled out my Lincoln 130 mig welder, it seems _way_ to big for the delicate work...the grounding clamp alone is hard to manuever, and I'm worried about burning the mesh. I'm an OK welder, but not an expert by any means, since I do it only once in a while. Does anyone make a small mig welder, that can be used for delicate work like that, including light gauge sheet metal? I have access to 220 volt power, but I'm thinking that 110 volt would be enough for the light spot welding and beads I'm trying to fabricate. Also, I'd like not to spend an arm and a leg; SWMBO (She Who Must Be Obeyed) would probably have a fit if I spent as much as I did on the Lincoln.


Thanks

RB Whale


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Find a metal plate abut one foot square. Or what ever fits your needs. Put the ground clamp to the metal plate. Place our item on the metal plate. Hold it in place with some small magnets. 

set your welder for the lowest seting. Put you wire feed at a low setting also. Then extend some wire out of the the top of the electrode end . Then touch wire to the item. One spark should be like Spot Welding. You may have to dress it up a little with a pair of wire cutters and a small file. 

Give it a try it may work.


----------



## 3lphill (Feb 22, 2008)

I know it cost way to MUCH. But they make some very nice very small TIG units. And with them you can weld any metal with the correct rod and gas. Continuously welded rail anyone? We all have our dreams. 
Phillip


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I'd suggest a spot welder. As an experiment find a local HVAC Sheet Metal Fab shop, they'll have a spot welder. Most of the shops are freindly around here... I have used all the aforemetioned welding gear and really think this would be the most effeicent/fast method while realizing a professional repetive end result. 

The TIG is a good solution, but they are a little expensive and there is a learning curve. A Spot welder can be had for under $200.00 bucks and a cave-man can use it. 

That said the lil Mig may work fine, you'll just have to invest some time to develop a technique so to speak. I've never tried something this small with a little MIG; but weld thin .065 tubing simalar to conduit or EMT frequently with a pocket MIG on cored wire. 

John had some good pointers on mocking up the bits and pieces. Vice-Grip clamps would work nicely too. 

Michael


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Can you show us pictures of what you are trying to weld?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

welding the aluminum mesh to steel rods is going to be very difficult. A glue might be easier to work with
Dennis


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Posted By denray on 08 Apr 2010 07:43 PM 
welding the aluminum mesh to steel rods is going to be very difficult. A glue might be easier to work with
Dennis


Yea, I think its impossible to weld aluminum to steel...... I'd agree with Alum/Steel expoxy of some flavor or another would be the answer! 


I read he wanted to weld 1/8" rod to light-guage steel angle. 

Michael


----------



## rbwhale (Sep 15, 2008)

My fault for not being clear; the mesh is screwed onto the angle with metal screws, and the steel rods sort of sandwich them. I'll try to post a picture, since I can't describe a damn thing without using both my hands....









RB Whale


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Another thing to consider. If this is mesh and you have two pieces of metal strips on the right and left vertical edges. You could try a mixture of JB Weld. Apply to the two metal strips and sandwich the mesh inbetween. 

JJ


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

MOST of the inexpensive 110v 'pocket migs' are WAY out of balance. They are too hot (requiring a feed rate that usually results in a bird's nest to correct), with a VERY short (about 10%)duty cycle. 

Building the framess for your project sounds more like the perfect candidate for oxy-fuel welding with a small tip. Try it, it's very relaxing. It's like Zen to me. The whole world focuses down to that little molten puddle.But the other guys are right, aluminum doesn't like to weld to anything else.


----------



## rbwhale (Sep 15, 2008)

Well, I tried John J.'s suggestion and I think it looks OK. If I can figure out how to post pictures I'll send a few. 

RB Whale


----------



## rbwhale (Sep 15, 2008)

Here are the pictures that, I hope, make everything clear.

RB Whale


----------



## rbwhale (Sep 15, 2008)

Still trying to get the hang of pictures...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

That is one great looking fence. I think it turned out real well


----------

